# English-feeling HCD in N



## thx712517 (Dec 31, 2010)

I've been having trouble making up my mind lately on what kind of layout I'd like to build. For a while I thought I had it. I was going to do a modern era layout with Amtrak and Conrail (okay, modern fantasy era) and got most of the way toward completing the layout below.










However, I ran out of interest with the partially-completed layout and set it aside for a while. After a two week trip to Scotland that included a visit to the smallest whisky distillery in the country as well as a day trip to the National Railway Museum in York, I came back and decided to scrap the idea of American modern era and go for 1950s English steam. I took what I had completed so far, twisted things around, and came up with the new plan below.










To complete it, I just need to acquire the Kato turntable and then build my fleet of motive power and rolling stock. Any comments? Critiques? It's got to fit on a 36" x 84" hollow core door and saving up for the Kato turntable is going to be a pain in the neck, but I'm open to thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Quickly done.
What is the plan for all the empty space?
Maybe drop the turntable down so you can have more workable sidings coming off the turntable for locomotives?


----------



## thx712517 (Dec 31, 2010)

I figured I would jam a small town in somewhere, and figure out a way to have a stream running by the distillery for them to pump water for brewing and cooling their machinery.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

So I guess your not going to have many stalls off the turntable? It is mainly going to be used for turning around?
What track are you using, the unitrack?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

For saving some space, how about making something like this? Move your engine house over to the turntable. You can use that space over there for something else?


----------



## thx712517 (Dec 31, 2010)

I was picturing a branch line terminus, with the turn table to get the engine turned around and back out on the line again. The shed would be for the station pilot. There would be the water, sand, and coaling facilities to top up any locomotives coming through.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't know how to draw on your plan, but I personally would add another passing siding at the bottom, similar to what you have at the top. JMHO.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Fire21 said:


> I don't know how to draw on your plan, but I personally would add another passing siding at the bottom, similar to what you have at the top. JMHO.


Just download his picture and open your paint program.
On the upper left you will see a file icon click on it.
then click open
then there click downloads and find his picture you downloaded, click on the picture then click open it will be in the paint program.

then just click the pencil and draw in your lines when your done go back to the upper left corner file icon and click save as, that will open a box and click save.
after that another box will open telling you that you already have it and do you want to replace it, click yes.
then close paint and go back to the post and that saved picture will take the place of the one you originally downloaded, but it will have your lines in it. You just have to attach it in the post.

It sounds hard but it is easy.
Have you ever used paint? Most windows have a paint program on it.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ed, I'm using a Mac laptop. I'm not real familiar with things other than email and internet searching. I'll look into this thing and see what's here. Thanks for the info. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Fire21 said:


> Ed, I'm using a Mac laptop. I'm not real familiar with things other than email and internet searching. I'll look into this thing and see what's here. Thanks for the info. :smilie_daumenpos:


I never used a Mac.
See if they have a paint program, then fool around with it if it has one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Macs used to come with one but don't now I guess. There are plenty of free paint programs for downloading.
Here is the first one that came up, http://paintbrush.onfreedownload.co...&ds=s&os=mac&gclid=CPOWp-Ht88ACFWho7AodllEANg

A little more info,
http://www.wikihow.com/Choose-a-Paint-Program-for-Your-Mac

Though lets not encroach on his layout thread anymore about this.


----------

